# piranha jaw haircuts!



## mass aggression

did anyone see the special tonite about piranhas, the natives use thier jaws to cut hair and sharpen darts, incredible.

nate


----------



## QWERTY1830

i did


----------



## mass aggression

crazy huh! sick fade!!!!


----------



## NeXuS

yeah i saw it to. i want a piranha jaw haircut.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Yeap, sharp teeth and powerful jaws they have...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich

I've seen the piranha jaw haircut on a video that I downloaded here from P-Fury a while back. It's amazing that their teeth are that sharp!








~Taylor~


----------



## black_piranha

has ne one tried to their hair wid piranha jaws? lol/ someone should.


----------



## NeXuS

i wonder how long it takes there jaws to go dull


----------



## Froogle

yea if you ask exodus he has the whole thing BUT DONT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE LOL


----------



## Trigga

I was amazed when i saw that too.


----------



## PygoFanatic

/wants piranha jaws haircut also

/tells piranha jaws haircutter woman "line me up"


----------



## bronx

sweet!


----------



## mstevens100

will it be on in england


----------



## Morpheus

I got the DVD off ebay for about £3.00. The Animal planet one with Nigel Marven. Its called "Worlds Most Dangerous Animals". Its pretty good.


----------



## Ducklake

The haircut's Awesome!!

I posted video's from the show awhile back:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=119615&hl=


----------



## Coldfire

What was truly amazing was how fast they caught that first Rhom.........what 30 seconds, then a red-throated (spilo) five seconds later. Damn


----------



## mass aggression

i wondered if piranhas teeth were sharpened or there are so many maybe it doesnt matter, guess i wont know till i go down there myself!


----------



## taylorhedrich

Ducklake said:


> The haircut's Awesome!!
> 
> I posted video's from the show awhile back:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=119615&hl=


Yes, very nice! This is the only way I was able to see them, because I do not have cable or sattelite. Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Ducklake said:


> The haircut's Awesome!!
> 
> I posted video's from the show awhile back:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=119615&hl=


Nice. Thanks for sharing... i lost my copy so i'm going to download it again...







!


----------



## Froogle

the girl givin the haircut had huge titties


----------



## assclown

yeah, i learned a lot about frogs, crocs and stupid frigging monkeys, they 
should have touched more on the Piranhas.......

the bit about the tank in france was awsome..........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

That is one of my favorite specials. It's on right now again as I am posting.


----------



## PygoFanatic

No doubt...everytime its been replayed, I couldnt resist watching again. Even if it doesnt go as in depth as most of us would like, I think we can all appreciate an hour special on Piranhas...

Tom


----------



## mikfleye

yea, i saw it for the first time a few hours ago, not bad, but it seemed to much about the animals that eat the piranha's, how bout them hyacinth macaws, so beautiful , i want one so bad, there like 8 grand though lol


----------



## taylorhedrich

mikfleye said:


> yea, i saw it for the first time a few hours ago, not bad, but it seemed to much about the animals that eat the piranha's, *how bout them hyacinth macaws, so beautiful , i want one so bad, there like 8 grand though lol*


There is only one breeder that I know of in Michigan, and she charges $10,000 a piece.


----------



## mikfleye

my point exactly lol, my GF has a blue and gold macaw which was 2,000 and my mom was like yea, no way to much money, so i doubt shed let me get a hyacinth


----------



## Ægir

somebody shoulda slipped a can of tuna in his BDU (dive vest) before he crawled in that tank in france at the end of the show.... they stripped a lamb, and 15lbs of salmon like nothing...


----------



## hastatus

What this topic lacks is still pictures. Enjoy:


----------



## AKSkirmish

hastatus said:


> What this topic lacks is still pictures. Enjoy:


Damn is that you holding that thing Frank!!!!!Nice set of chompers!!!!Thanks for sharing with us sir!!!!!


----------



## hastatus

> AKSkirmish Posted Today, 03:00 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Aug 24 2006, 01:44 PM)
> 
> What this topic lacks is still pictures. Enjoy:
> 
> *Damn is that you holding that thing Frank*!!!!!Nice set of chompers!!!!Thanks for sharing with us sir!!!!!


No silly, that is from the Animal Planet. Don't you partially see the logo on the bottom right?


----------



## rocker

AK ahahahahahaha

but ya frank u could use a haircut y not









jk


----------



## AKSkirmish

hastatus said:


> AK ahahahahahaha
> 
> but ya frank u could use a haircut y not :rasp:
> 
> jk


LOL-everyone has there off days-Mine just comes more frequent than others!!!


----------



## hastatus

I suppose that I could do a haircut with my specimen jaws. Just took this photo.


----------



## rocker

for AK:

Damn is that you holding that thing Frank!!!!!Nice set of chompers!!!!Thanks for sharing with us sir!!!!!

lol


----------



## AKSkirmish

rocker said:


> for AK:
> 
> Damn is that you holding that thing Frank!!!!!Nice set of chompers!!!!Thanks for sharing with us sir!!!!!
> 
> lol


LOL-smartass :rasp:


----------



## mass aggression

crazy frank! nice photo


----------

